# Reputable source for LM308N?



## swelchy (Oct 4, 2021)

Just finished up a pedalpcb Muroidea and realized when populating I ordered the wrong IC from Tayda... I got a lm3808 ... looks like the lm308N is counterfitted a lot.
 I'm a total noob and haven't had a successful pedal completion yet... On my third attempt with kliche mini... I have a timmy pcb from another source and I have an Elsol from pedal pcb to populate as well.


----------



## fig (Oct 4, 2021)

Genuine NOS LM3080N NS OTA Operational Transconductance Amplifier
					

Genuine NOS LM3080N NS OTA Operational Transconductance Amplifier



					www.pedalhackerelectronics.com


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 4, 2021)

fig said:


> Genuine NOS LM3080N NS OTA Operational Transconductance Amplifier
> 
> 
> Genuine NOS LM3080N NS OTA Operational Transconductance Amplifier
> ...


That’s an LM3080N (an OTA). Looks like pedalhacker is out of the LM308N now.


----------



## Coda (Oct 4, 2021)

Try a TL071.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 4, 2021)

just did some quick ebay searching and lm108/208/308ah were available within the USA


----------



## swelchy (Oct 4, 2021)

i've read the ebay ones are a scam... they sand and polish the top of the chip and reprint the model#... it's a crapshoot. I found that guitar pcb has some original in stock so I just hit the go button on that one for less than $10 shipped in USA


----------



## Kroars (Oct 4, 2021)

swelchy said:


> Just finished up a pedalpcb Muroidea and realized when populating I ordered the wrong IC from Tayda... I got a lm3808 ... looks like the lm308N is counterfitted a lot.
> I'm a total noob and haven't had a successful pedal completion yet... On my third attempt with kliche mini... I have a timmy pcb from another source and I have an Elsol from pedal pcb to populate as well.


I’d recommend staying far away from eBay (at least the last possible option) unless you have experience with the seller, even then it’s a crapshoot.

Genuine LM308 $7.95









						IC LM308N - Original Rat Chip for our best RATT Deluxe PCB - GuitarPCB
					

LM308N - Original Rat Chip for our best RATT Deluxe PCB




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 4, 2021)

just as well, keeps you safely in the kiddie pool


----------



## spi (Oct 4, 2021)

I used the OP07.  That might be unsatisfying if you're dead set on getting the LM308 mojo, but it's a good substitute for the Rat.

Also, as Coda says, a TL071 will work. There are even those that prefer the TL071 to the LM308.  Blasphemy, right?

Since you socketed you can always swap later.


----------



## cooder (Oct 4, 2021)

There's these Russian "equivalents". they will be genuine old stock. How close are they to the original? I dunno.
I tried them in a Rat circuit and they work, they do sound god to my ears. FWIW a TL071 or OP7 would work as well and also sound good.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/133602253979


----------



## Coda (Oct 4, 2021)

spi said:


> I used the OP07.  That might be unsatisfying if you're dead set on getting the LM308 mojo, but it's a good substitute for the Rat.
> 
> Also, as Coda says, a TL071 will work. There are even those that prefer the TL071 to the LM308.  Blasphemy, right?
> 
> Since you socketed you can always swap later.


I find the TL071 has a clearer tone, OP07 a little less clear, and the LM308 less clearer still. It’s all the same tone, though. I know lots of people swear by the mojo of the 308, but there are lots of different op amps that will work fine…


----------



## fig (Oct 4, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> That’s an LM3080N (an OTA). Looks like pedalhacker is out of the LM308N now.


Oh fudge...sorry about that. I have one I can send you.


----------



## swelchy (Oct 4, 2021)

Kroars said:


> I’d recommend staying far away from eBay (at least the last possible option) unless you have experience with the seller, even then it’s a crapshoot.
> 
> Genuine LM308 $7.95
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was able to do a checkout with guitarpcb… Hope they ship quickly to Atlanta


----------



## swelchy (Oct 4, 2021)

fig said:


> Oh fudge...sorry about that. I have one I can send you.


I think I found one online that’s legit


----------



## mdc (Oct 4, 2021)

I've A/B'd all of the go-to opamps in a muroidea against a vintage LM308N rat and they all sound exactly the same. It makes absolutely no difference to my ears. Even if you have absolute ears of crystal and genuinely can hear some small difference outside of the small difference you'd hear from two different LM308Ns from the same batch, there's no way that difference will be perceptible in any real world situation. 

Obviously seek out the mojo part if it sparks joy (what is life without sparks of joy says i), but it is in no way shape or form necessary to get a rat that sounds exactly like every other rat (ie, amazing).


----------



## Coda (Oct 4, 2021)

mdc said:


> I've A/B'd all of the go-to opamps in a muroidea against a vintage LM308N rat and they all sound exactly the same. It makes absolutely no difference to my ears. Even if you have absolute ears of crystal and genuinely can hear some small difference outside of the small difference you'd hear from two different LM308Ns from the same batch, there's no way that difference will be perceptible in any real world situation.
> 
> Obviously seek out the mojo part if it sparks joy (what is life without sparks of joy says i), but it is in no way shape or form necessary to get a rat that sounds exactly like every other rat (ie, amazing).


I did the same thing. I tried like 6 different chips. The only difference I could hear was that the 308 was the muddiest, and barely. I really liked the crispness of the TL071. Modern Rats come with an OP07, and that sounds pretty good. I have my Rat sitting right here…I can’t remember if I have the 308 or the OP07 in it…you really can’t tell. The only difference is that you have to move the filter control a bit…


----------



## Barry (Oct 4, 2021)

swelchy said:


> Thanks! I was able to do a checkout with guitarpcb… Hope they ship quickly to Atlanta


You in Atlanta GA? I could drop one off to you!


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Oct 5, 2021)

Any 741 op amp works great as well...


----------



## rmfx (Oct 5, 2021)

Jameco has a few!


----------



## fig (Oct 5, 2021)

swelchy said:


> I think I found one online that’s legit


Excellent. Barry's components have never let me down.

Edit: Either of the Barry's


----------



## swelchy (Oct 5, 2021)

It’s Alive! My first build that works… I had an 071 in my parts for another build and threw it in there to test… can’t wait to give the lm308 chip a test Link to pedal working


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 5, 2021)

btw ... so you can be "hip like badass" ... when shopping for metal can op amps on the bay, the packaging is a dead giveaway ... if it looks like this


 
then you're getting genuine article. nobody is 3d printing the vintage socket for these or wasting their time relabeling the op amp as some sort of elaborate ruse


----------

